# Bauer Mackenzie Z Series Reels?



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Bauer is redesigning their Mackenzie reel line and their Mackenzie "Z" series is on closeout at www.sierratradingpost.com

The reels are about 33% off retail if you sign up for their deal flyer e-coupons.

Have any of you fished with the Mackenzie "Z" series reels? I am thinking of getting a 6/7 weight for steelhead, coho and snook and am wondering how reliable of a reel it is. I have a Bauer 4 weight Mackenzie Lite that is fantastic and am wondering if their heavier reels are as reliable.

Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

The z series are nice, the extremes are far superior.
If it fits your budget, it will not let you down.
I have a z4 that has landed a lot of fish.
The Rogues are mechanically similar but are radically redesigned from the z.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I've got an MZ 2 on my 6wt and I love it. It has a great drag, for the price you really can't beat it. I would highly recommend getting one.


----------

